# [apache] installation paquet masqué (resolut)

## kipetrovitechy

Bonjour,

je cherche des sources pour installé apache 1.3 ou 2.0.11 sur un serveur gentoo  2007 installé sur une dedibox.

je n'arrive pas a trouvé des sources correcte pour l'installation.

je sus debutant sur la gentoo et je suis confronter a des probleme avec emerge.

si je fait un emerge apache tout simplement je me vois devant cette erreur:

libtool: link: `buckets/apr_buckets_pipe.lo' is not a valid libtool object

make: *** [libaprutil-1.la] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 3126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake install failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                                                                                                                vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4/                                                                                                                                temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util                                                                                                                                -1.3.4/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 3126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake install failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                                                                                                                vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4/                                                                                                                                temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util                                                                                                                                -1.3.4/temp/environment'.

je ne vois pas ce que sa veut dire !!! pouvez-vous m'aidez ?Last edited by kipetrovitechy on Mon Jul 27, 2009 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## timeBandit

Moved from Networking & Security to French.

----------

## kipetrovitechy

ok merci a bientot.

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et j'ai supprimé le 2e topic que t'as copié en double.

J'ai pas trop d'idée pour ton problème, mais peux-tu déjà indiquer la version de libtool que tu as d'installé ? Et nous donner aussila sortie d' un emerge --info ?

----------

## kipetrovitechy

j'espere que c'est bon pour le titre 

mon soucis c'est portage.

je suis complètement largué !!

il faudrait que j'installe apache avec emerge mais cela me met paquet masqué.

je formate ma dedibox de test et recommence à zéro.

Pouvez-vous m'aidai à démasquer les paquet nécessaire à l'installation de apache avec emerge.

cela me permettra de compilé backuppc et de voir si sa fonctionne bien.

en réalité la commande que j'aurais voulu tapé c'est emerge apache mod_perl

----------

## Pixys

salut,

pourquoi tu veux apache-2.0.11 ? 

Dans portage tu as de dispo apache-2.2.10 et apache-2.2.11 : ici

Comme t'as demandé geekounet poste la sortie de "emerge --info"

Normalement si tu es sur un system à jour, apache n'est pas hard-masqué (sauf peut-être la version 1 mais c'est à vérifier)

----------

## ghoti

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> (sauf peut-être la version 1 mais c'est à vérifier)

 

Il n'y a plus de version 1 : la plus vieille est la 2.2.10 que tu as citée !  :Wink: 

----------

## kipetrovitechy

ok mais sa ne me dit pas comment l'installai.

quand je fais un emerge portage 

j'ai ce message:

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/work/eselect-1.1.1/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/eselect-1.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line   87:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-admin/eselect-1.1.1:

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/eselect-1.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line   87:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/temp/environment'.

je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire et après je veux installer apache et perl

je vous remercie je suis ouvert a toute réflexion.

----------

## ghoti

 *kipetrovitechy wrote:*   

> quand je fais un emerge portage 

 

Il ne s'agit pas d'emerger portage mais de mettre son arborescence à jour avec emerge --sync ! 

Avant de faire quoi que ce soit, il vaudrait peut-être mieux que tu étudies plus attentivement le fonctionnement de portage sinon tu risques de foncer droit dans le mur ...  :Wink: 

Quelques points de départ :

Introduction à portage

Utiliser portage

----------

## kipetrovitechy

c'est ce que j'ai fait,

emerge --sync

j'ai modifier le make.profile pour que cela fonctionne mais je ne vois pas comment installé app-admin/eselect-1.1.1,

il s'avere que je ne peux pas installé apache sans sa.

quand je fait un emerge apache mod_perl

je me retrouve avec sa:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~perl-core/IO-Compress-2.020" have been mask         ed.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- perl-core/IO-Compress-2.020 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "www-apache/mod_perl-2.0.4-r1" [ebuild])

je n'ai pas trop de base mais le minimum quand meme et je n'y arrive pas c'est malheureux.

----------

## ghoti

OK, ça commence à se clarifier  :Wink: 

Pour eselect, Le message d'erreur insiste beaucoup :

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> 
> !!! /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/work/eselect-1.1.1/config.log
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Cela veut dire qu'il faut nous donner la toute première erreur. 

En effet, ce que tu as posté n'est que la partie plus pu moins générique disant simplement où le script ebuild s'est arrété.

En général, il faut remonter de 10 à 30 lignes plus haut dans le fichier de log.

----------

## kipetrovitechy

sa m'embete de mettre tous le rapport sa fais beaucoup

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking eselect-1.1.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/work

tar: eselect-1.1.1/config/install-sh: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.127340133 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/config/ltmain.sh: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:12 is 88836274.085806155 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/config/missing: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.083540381 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/config: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:54 is 88836316.083437552 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/README: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.083185729 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/acinclude.m4: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.08307764 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/configure.ac: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.082973634 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/aclocal.m4: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:13 is 88836275.078833864 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/Makefile.am: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.076571427 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/Makefile.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.074243836 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/configure: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:14 is 88836276.055896549 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/AUTHORS: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.055641961 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/COPYING: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.051471144 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/ChangeLog: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.040206844 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/INSTALL: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.037771867 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/NEWS: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.035364202 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/TODO: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.035099083 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/autogen.bash: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.034992333 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc/Makefile.am: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.034790702 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc/Makefile.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.032546398 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc/default.css: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.032269847 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc/developer-guide.txt: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.028531122 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc/user-guide.txt: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.028232463 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc/release-guide.txt: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.02811499 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc/overview.txt: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.02598966 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/doc: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:55 is 88836317.025886197 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/Makefile.am: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.025564213 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/Makefile.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.023529901 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/eselect.1: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.023270849 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/bashcomp.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.021679238 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/binutils.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.021406226 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/editor.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.021290561 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/env.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.021167632 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/kernel.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.021058905 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/news-tng.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.019129074 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/pager.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.018966543 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/profile.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.018859183 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/rc.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.016831835 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man/visual.eselect.5: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.016569979 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/man: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:55 is 88836317.016537063 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/misc/Makefile.am: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.016306269 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/misc/Makefile.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.014051053 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/misc/eselect.bashcomp: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.013791169 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/misc: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:55 is 88836317.013760065 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/bin/Makefile.am: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.013529446 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/bin/Makefile.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.011012792 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/bin/eselect.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.007957367 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/bin: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:55 is 88836317.007841374 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/Makefile.am: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836158.007535203 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/Makefile.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836277.005394232 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/config.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.003105803 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/core.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.002825814 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/default.eselect.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.002688083 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/editor-variable.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.000740453 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/manip.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.000388396 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/multilib.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836206.000259752 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/output.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.998088763 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/package-manager.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.997787776 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/path-manipulation.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.99565201 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/skel.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.993278809 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs/tests.bash.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.993005799 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/libs: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:55 is 88836316.992972043 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/Makefile.am: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:10:16 is 88836157.992732154 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/Makefile.in: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:15 is 88836276.990574375 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/bashcomp.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.988496009 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/binutils.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.988198608 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/editor.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.98609452 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/env.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.985797207 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/kernel.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.983581415 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/modules.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.983301728 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/news-tng.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.981250053 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/pager.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.980971657 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/profile.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.979096065 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/rc.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.976966046 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/visual.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.976673859 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/config.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.975393398 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules/cow.eselect: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.975133453 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1/modules: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:55 is 88836316.97389854 s in the future

tar: eselect-1.1.1: time stamp 2009-06-06 16:12:55 is 88836316.973733825 s in the future

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/work/eselect-1.1.1 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

Check your system clock

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/work/eselect-1.1.1/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/eselect-1.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line   87:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/eselect-1.1.1/temp/environment'.

voici le config.log

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by eselect configure 1.1.1, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.63.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = sd-1521

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.24-gentoo-r8dedibox-r8-1-c7

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 Thu Jun 5 13:51:52 CEST 2008

/usr/bin/uname -p = VIA Esther processor 2000MHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1815: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1883: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:1894: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1932: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

Check your system clock

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL=''

AMTAR=''

AUTOCONF=''

AUTOHEADER=''

AUTOMAKE=''

AWK=''

BASH='/bin/sh'

CANONICALISE=''

CYGPATH_W=''

DEFS=''

DODGY_MODULES=''

DODGY_MODULES_FALSE=''

DODGY_MODULES_TRUE=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO=''

PACKAGE=''

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='eselect@gentoo.org'

PACKAGE_MANAGER=''

PACKAGE_NAME='eselect'

PACKAGE_STRING='eselect 1.1.1'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='eselect'

PACKAGE_VERSION='1.1.1'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PORTAGEQ=''

READLINK=''

REALPATH=''

RST2HTML=''

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

VERSION=''

am__leading_dot=''

am__tar=''

am__untar=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh=''

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p=''

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "eselect"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "eselect"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.1.1"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "eselect 1.1.1"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "eselect@gentoo.org"

configure: exit 1

je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je crois que mon probleme viens de la:

error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

erreur : le dossier de création récente est plus ancien que les dossiers distribués

mais je vois pas trop ce que je peux y faire.

----------

## kernelsensei

Que donne la commande 

```
date
```

  :Question: 

À priori ta machine n'est pas à l'heure...

----------

## kipetrovitechy

Sun Aug 13 14:23:39 CEST 2006

bien joué

----------

## kernelsensei

Tu peux utiliser net-misc/ntp et le initscript ntp-client pour maintenir la machine à l'heure.

----------

## kipetrovitechy

faut que je le mette a l'heure je te tiens au courant dès que c'est fait.

merci comment ta vue sa au faite

----------

## kipetrovitechy

ta raison il faut que je me familiarise un peux plus avec gentoo 

sur debian j'aurais essayer un apt-get ntp-client pourquoi pas mais la je suis complètement largué

quand tu me dis net-misc/ntp je sais pas du tous comment mis prendre ou est-ce que je dois me posisionner pour executer le initscript

enfin merci pour ton aide.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kipetrovitechy wrote:*   

> faut que je le mette a l'heure je te tiens au courant dès que c'est fait.
> 
> merci comment ta vue sa au faite

 

Fais un peu attention à l'orthographe et la grammaire...

Les messages d'erreur sont pas mal explicites : time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.993278809 s in the future 

Le système se plaint que la date des fichiers de l'archive est dans le futur (beaucoup de secondes). La date mal configurée était donc une hypothèse plus que valable  :Wink: 

Concernant le init script. Tout ce que t'auras à faire c'est ajouter ntp-client au runlevel default. (Documentation)

----------

## kipetrovitechy

merci c'est vraiment sympa je regarde tout de suite la documentation.

----------

## kernelsensei

Au cas où il y aurait un malentendu, ntp-client fait partie du paquet net-misc/ntp. Il faut donc faire 

```
emerge net-misc/ntp
```

 avant.

Bonne idée de lire la doc... C'est que ça pourrait être utile des fois   :Laughing: 

----------

## kipetrovitechy

j'ai bien pensé a le faire mais il ma renvoyer une erreur 

sd-1521 ~ # emerge net-misc/ntp

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7  USE="ipv6 ssl -caps -debug -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -vim-syntax -zeroconf"

[blocks B     ] net-misc/openntpd (is blocking net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

du coup je lis la doc parce que j'ai l'impression que c'est spécial

je vais déjà le mettre a l'heure d'une manière ou d'une autre, ensuite il faut que j'installe quelle que chose qui maintienne le système a l'heure,

si tenté que j'arrive a installé quelque chose.

lol

merci encore je reviens dès que j'arrive a le mettre a l'heure

----------

## ghoti

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Les messages d'erreur sont pas mal explicites : time stamp 2009-06-06 16:11:04 is 88836205.993278809 s in the future 

 

En partant de la fin du log, le message est encore plus clair puisqu'il dit même ce qu'il faut faire :

 *Quote:*   

> checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
> 
> Check your system clock

 

----------

## kipetrovitechy

C'est bon j'ai réussi à synchroniser l'horloge avec le matériel, l'installation de apache c'est effectuer correctement enfin j'ai pas eu d'erreur, cependant il faut de je créer au moins un virtualhost je n'ai pas le choix pour continuer !! 

Est-ce que vous connaissez un guide de configuration apache pour faire un virtualhost et appliqué de quoi utiliser mod_perl sa m'aiderait.

merci encore pour l'heure, sincèrement tu ma enlever une épine du pied, d'ailleurs si sa peux aider quelqu'un voici la commande

hwclock --set --date "22 July 2009 13:17"

----------

